# beetles at show and go



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

how many of you beetle owners are going to show and go?
i am 80% positive i am going. not sure yet.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: beetles at show and go (tscbmxer92)*

I'm in 99 percent unless something goes wrong last minute


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: beetles at show and go (FastAndFurious)*

can you post a picture of your car so i will recognize you and say whats up.
i need some inspiration on some mods for my car.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: beetles at show and go (tscbmxer92)*

Oh don't worry its nothing special ill be chillin in the stock class


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: beetles at show and go (FastAndFurious)*

alright I'll be lurking around. Not hard to pick me out. I'll probably be the only 16 year old with long brown hair. But if I have my car it will be a black 2000 nb. A couple of mods nothing heavy.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: beetles at show and go (tscbmxer92)*

hmm I might go but Im not 100% sure I think I might hit up blowneuros. Well actually i prolly wont be at either if my car fails inspection. I had my check engine light turned off yesterday for my inspection tomorrow and the light came back on tonight, so my dad is gonna go see what they can do so I can pass. And I need to pass cause I dont have any stickets on my windshield and since its getting warmer I have a higher chance of getting pulled over for that too







But if I do go I'll be in the mellow yellow vert with the daisy wheels and eyelids


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm def going as well unless something horrible happens. I'll be in a red NB in the modified class. Can't wait to see the regulars again and meet some new folks as well


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana)*

ill be down there. whether my car will be, im not sure. but its black with black wheels, and tinted windows. on my card ill have my vortex name.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

oh, i forgot. i will have a custom hood ( cowl induction) cant miss me. im gonna try to throw my body kit on as well.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Only 3 beetles going?


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

blowneuroz is where its at..... show and go was lame last year plus you can skip the first one considering theres another one in the fall


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Let's not get into a blowneuros vs show n go battle here...they both seem like good events and its unfortunate they are held the same day but I don't think can really compare them...its like apples and oranges...some like apples some like oranges...


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (FastAndFurious)*

Exactly, I mean I have nothing against blowneuros but I just like the setting of show and go. They have races, a couple of vendors, and good judges. It's just a laid back show.


----------



## Dub boy (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: beetles at show and go (mspastrygurl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mspastrygurl* »_hmm I might go but Im not 100% sure I think I might hit up blowneuros. Well actually i prolly wont be at either if my car fails inspection. I had my check engine light turned off yesterday for my inspection tomorrow and the light came back on tonight, so my dad is gonna go see what they can do so I can pass. And I need to pass cause I dont have any stickets on my windshield and since its getting warmer I have a higher chance of getting pulled over for that too







But if I do go I'll be in the mellow yellow vert with the daisy wheels and eyelids

When you scan your car what code is it throwing?


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Let's not get into a blowneuros vs show n go battle here...they both seem like good events and its unfortunate they are held the same day but I don't think can really compare them...its like apples and oranges...some like apples some like oranges...


Very true it does suck they are on both on the same day and I mean I like both apples and oranges well I prefer oranges but if I mean it sucks we couldnt hit both shows, hmmm well maybe you could, lol OHhh and I wasnt trying to start no fighting, just that I wish I could go to both shows 
OHHH and I did fail inspection well my mechanic ran the check engine light and its something to do with the temp. control in the engine or something.(He isnt a vw mechanic so he wasnt using a Vagcom) But
I had gone to this vw shop and the guy scanned and turned the light off hoping it would let me pass but it came back on after 40 miles, so Im I mean my dad is taking the car back to him so he can tell me what the code was its throwing so I can fix it and he might be able to pass me. If not I have till Wenesday to fix this mess. 


_Modified by mspastrygurl at 4:39 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (mspastrygurl)*

awh man. that really sucks. well i hope all that hail and the tornadoes hitting your area wont mess up your car


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (tscbmxer92)*

i'll be there, you can't miss me i'll prolly be the only beetle on the track, as usuall. lol


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (water&air)*

maybe the only NB... Ive seen 10.8 second older aircooled beetles on the track.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_maybe the only NB... Ive seen 10.8 second older aircooled beetles on the track.

LOL yeah, some faster than that too. different world's though.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (water&air)*

yeah i know. you are gonna be in the blue one right? with the insane turbo setup? ill be looking out for you.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (tscbmxer92)*

yup, first time out with the new setup and my first time on slicks, should be interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (water&air)*

i think it would be real funny to make a pass on the track 3 wheeling my car


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (FastAndFurious)*

DO IT!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (water&air)*

Ha I'll be looking for both of you on the track.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (tscbmxer92)*

So I am now 90 % sure I am going to the show. And 80% sure I'm getting my ecu flashed.


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (tscbmxer92)*

i'll probably be there


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: beetles at show and go (tscbmxer92)*

Sunday is suppose to be nice ...wax on wax off 
Wax on wax off


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: beetles at show and go (FastAndFurious)*

yepp got an appointment setup at the unitronic tent to flash the ecu. Then it's detail time bitchhh!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (jbuggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbuggin* »_i'll probably be there

Good I'll be looking out for you. Let's see how many NB's we can get there.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: beetles at show and go (tscbmxer92)*

I don't think your car will be flashed...I think they will have to soldier in a new chip...on my 99 that's how it was done


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah, same with my 00


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana)*

yeah that's what I thought. But uni and tyrolsport both told me they could flash so we will see.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Cleaned the car for 6 hours today and just finished packing him up. You all drive safe, see you in the morning


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana)*

so it WAS able to be flashed. And ginanana, was that you with the black painted top?


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Yup, that was me


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

i'm fried. lol
i got there late so i didn't have any time to walk through the show, had to hit the tech inspection and track asap. broke, fixed, got 5 runs in. all in all it was a great day, my car took such a beating and lived to tell the tale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm so tired.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm fried, in the face. Holy crap, first sunburn of the year and it's a good one.
I caught one of your runs, you landed in the low 13s I believe. Good job, glad you hear you got to get out there a few times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

show n go is always my first sunburn of the year. lol


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Congrats Pete on some great times!
How'd everyone make out in the "Show"? Would love to see some pics!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

got a sunburn too, it was a nice first show of the year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i ended up not putting my tent up as it was too windy


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Pics??
Awards???


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_got a sunburn too, it was a nice first show of the year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i ended up not putting my tent up as it was too windy

wind + tent = tragedy. as some folks found out @ dod2. lol


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
wind + tent = tragedy. as some folks found out @ dod2. lol 


yeah i heard about that , i didnt wanna take any chances, i rather get a sunburn for a day then be liable for someones pride and joy


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

^ ditto
And I think I actually have sun poisoning. Aside from some wicked sunburn I got the chills and I'm kinda dizzy. Great.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana)*

You didn't place either did you?


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

I got 3rd. Deb in the red car next to me got 2nd, and Bash took 1st.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana)*

and i got last!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_I got 3rd. Deb in the red car next to me got 2nd, and Bash took 1st. 

Congrats guys!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_and i got last!

If you want a throphy i can mail it to you no problem


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

You guys take any pictures?


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I only took a couple pics of my own car. I meant to get some pics of everyone, just didn't get around to it.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*

That's OK. I'd actually like to see your car!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

my wife took 3 pics of my friend and i mounting the slicks on my car.








then my friend took 3 vids of me racing, but thats it.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok, any excuse to whore out my car







The sun was horribly bright, but I did what I could.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_my wife took 3 pics of my friend and i mounting the slicks on my car.








then my friend took 3 vids of me racing, but thats it.

I'm still waitn' to see a pic of that killer trophy you won the day before!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Gina,
Lookin' HOT! Damn, I LUV a clean car!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

whoa, hot car gina, looks great.
hollywood, i'll get a pic of that trophy up tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

here's a vid of my 13.5 run
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOkKnCVxBek
not too bad for my first time out on this setup.
18psi, t3/t4 57 trim, eurodyne 630cc mafless
and i broke two runs before (slave cyl). 
all in all an excellent day, hot lap after hot lap, the car held together and i drove it home.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

DAAAMMNNN Gina!
I must not have looked at your pic thread on .org in a long time... looks fantastic.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_here's a vid of my 13.5 run
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOkKnCVxBek
not too bad for my first time out on this setup.
18psi, t3/t4 57 trim, eurodyne 630cc mafless
and i broke two runs before (slave cyl). 
all in all an excellent day, hot lap after hot lap, the car held together and i drove it home.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


congrats on the run i was looking for this car at the show but didnt see it anywhere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

thanks, i was in the staging lanes most of the day.
that's the problem with racing @ a show, you never get to walk around and see the show cars, and the people showing never get to see your car except on the track.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*

i wished i saw you. it would have been great to see a new beetle out there.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

Anyone have anymore pictures? I forgot to take pics this time, not that I'm any good at photography anyway


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (tscbmxer92) (FastAndFurious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

A video I found shows my car 
http://www.carivibez.tv/online/index.php?id=343


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana) (FastAndFurious)*

found these 2 pics


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_found these 2 pics


























cant wait to park next to you at a show this year, wanna see how my static drop looks next to yours on the ground..... i know ill never be as low but i think im pretty damn close


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana) (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_
cant wait to park next to you at a show this year, wanna see how my static drop looks next to yours on the ground..... i know ill never be as low but i think im pretty damn close









you can defenetly get close, but drivin it like that is what makes everything harder
You can probably get just as low with coils but you will be bottoming out your shocks, your front end will be in pieces in no time and not to mension oil pans. I did air so i can raise it and i got tired of driving low all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
you can defenetly get close, but drivin it like that is what makes everything harder
You can probably get just as low with coils but you will be bottoming out your shocks, your front end will be in pieces in no time and not to mension oil pans. I did air so i can raise it and i got tired of driving low all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly. I will save up for bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana) (Good Old Car)*

static drop all the way.....grow some balls haha


----------

